# Please help



## sahara1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Dear Friends, 

I have just read and signed the petition: "Stop murdering the stray dogs and cats in Egypt.". 

Please take a moment to read about this important issue, and join me in signing the petition. It takes just 30 seconds, but can truly make a difference. We are trying to reach 1000 signatures - please sign here: http://www.thepetitionsite.com/2/stop-murdering-the-stray-dogs-and-cats-in-egypt 

Once you have signed, you can help even more by asking your friends and family to sign as well. 

Thank you!


----------

